# [M&M] Freedom City on IRC!



## bwgwl (Apr 20, 2003)

Would there be any interest in a Freedom City campaign run on IRC? (i'd most likely use psionics.net; the same server that hosts #mutants&masterminds.) 

right now, for timing i'm looking at either Sunday afternoons or any weekday night except Fridays. (EST times, btw.) 

i'd like around 4-6 players (and i already have at least one lined up). PL10. the PC's group would either replace the Freedom League or the Next-Gen, depending on what the player's want. 

if you're interested, send me an email or post to this thread!


----------



## Protosift (Apr 25, 2003)

You can count me in if you still have open slots. I go by Protosift on IRC.


----------



## bwgwl (Apr 27, 2003)

i'm having a character creation session tomorrow (sunday the 27th) at 1:30 EST. it'll be on the psionics.net server; the channel name is #freedomcity.

if you're interested, stop on by!


----------

